# Tea Bags



## Pead01 (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi

Does anyone know if PG Tips Tea Bags are available in Portugal?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes..... At least in most Brit food shops & also online but if you buy online you need to check prices carefully because they can vary immensely.


----------



## BethP (May 22, 2017)

What are the best websites to get them from online?


----------



## Pead01 (Oct 22, 2016)

travelling-man said:


> Yes..... At least in most Brit food shops & also online but if you buy online you need to check prices carefully because they can vary immensely.


Thank you for your info. Can you, like BethP asks, tell us the websites you can buy them on please?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

lots of choices but I'm not allowed to post actual websites but google amazon uk, british corner shop, e bay uk, & pound shop to name but a few...... or just google the product name +online

Or name your area & I'm sure someone will tell you where your nearest local suppliers are.

Hope I haven't broken the forum rules.


----------



## BethP (May 22, 2017)

thank you!


----------

